# I will be away



## rhsandlpf

Hi,
I appreciate very much for all your helps on translating those words and sentences for me. My boyfriend said I was full of surprise.  

I'm leaving soon and I wrote a poem for him, please help me once more for translate it into Romania. Thank you very much again!


My love
I'll be away.

When you think of me, tarrying at the shore,
There are kisses I send you stealthily,
Floating through the ocean crossing half the earth,
They turn into splashes of snow-white foam coming to your feet.

When you think of me, gazing at the gentle and bright Venus up in the sky, 
While she’s scrolling the light of dawn for you, she’s drawing the curtain of dust for me
She’ll tell you my dreams. Every one of them has you.

In the days without me, my dear, please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Bluey

Iubirea mea,
Eu voi pleca. (cool, it even rhymes)

Când gândul îţi va zbura spre mine, întârziind pe mal,
De acolo îţi trimit săruturi dibace, 
Ce plutesc pe oceanul întins şi traversează lumea pe-o jumate,
Se prefac în stropi de spumă albă ca neaua la picioarele tale.

Când gândul îţi va zbura spre mine, privind visătoare la blânda şi strălucitoarea Venus de pe boltă,  
În timp ce steaua ce aduce pentru tine zorii zilei, tot ea îmi desenează o perdea de praf doar pentru mine
Îţi va spune totul în visele mele. În fiecare dintre ele eşti tu. (edited thanks to OldAvatar)

În zilele ce vin fără mine, dragul meu, te rog să ai grijă de tine.

I adapted it as I saw fit to keep the meaning I found, so if there are any better opinions, please lend a word.


----------



## OldAvatar

Wow... Impressive!


----------



## Bluey

Find it accurate, does it convey the meaning you found?
(and thanks


----------



## OldAvatar

It's all right. Perhaps you could change *dibace (agile) *with *tainice (hid) *or even *nevăzute (unseen).

*And also, *În fiecare dintre ele *is correct. Not *din*.

Congratulations!


----------



## rhsandlpf

Very impressive indeed!!
Thank you so much for all of your help.


----------

